
The Airline Fee to Sit with Your Family - jazzyk
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-airline-fee-to-sit-with-your-family-1464198317
======
jacalata
These airlines presumably have rules on how old a child has to be to fly
unaccompanied, right? These stories always tempt me to book a flight with my
very self confident and out going 6 year old niece and instruct her to annoy
the shit out of everyone near her while I sit safely far away. I don't think
airlines will be motivated to do anything about this while its considered the
families problem - it needs to be seen as a problem for every other passenger.

